# BladeRigger Stick Bag



## arnisandyz (Jul 9, 2003)

For those of you interested in carrying you gear in style...

I have owned this bag for 3 or 4 years. A couple guys in our training group keep asking where i got it.  It was discontinued for a while or they were backlogged (I think, because the last couple times I visited their site it wasn't available).  

Heres a short review.  Excellent quality and very well made out of Cordura.  After years of being used and abused it has held up great. No tears or wear marks anywhere. I don't carry just sticks but heavy practice swords and knives as well.  Zippers are very stong. The size is perfect for a stickbag, not to small and not to large.  it has one large main zippered compartment - you could probably fit 4 sets of sticks, one small zippered compartment which is also pretty good size as it runs the length of the bag, ( I put my knives, wallet, keys, etc in here) and one open outside pouch that allows quick access to a pair of sticks. It has an adjustable shoulder sling that is padded for comfort.  I sometimes run to the park were we workout and all my gear travels very comfortably.

Only downside is that its not big enough to carry ALL my gear like my sparring helmet, boxing gloves, training pads, etc.  Price is also a bit high for a bag, but you get what you pay for.

NOTE:  I have no affiliation with BladeRigger,  I just wanted to let others know about it if you didn't already.  I highly recommend it.

go to www.bladerigger.com/stickbag.html  for more details.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## arnisador (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice, but pricey!

Some small pocket for the knives is indeed essential.


----------



## K Williams (Jul 13, 2003)

It was originally available in a smaller size(28" long) and the size curently sold...


----------

